# Framing a screen porch



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Building my first screen porch and I could use some advice.
What is the preferred method to frame it. Put up the walls first then frame the roof or visa versa?

Thanks for any input.

Robert


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Start with the ridge cap :thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

southernyankee said:


> Building my first screen porch and I could use some advice.
> What is the preferred method to frame it. Put up the walls first then frame the roof or visa versa?
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> ...


Exactly how can you put a roof up first?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Framer53 said:


> Exactly how can you put a roof up first?


Ive heard of this being done...The roof was hanging from 2 trees :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sparky480 had a good post yesterday about centrifical lift or something like this which could allow you to put the roof on first. Also sky hooks. Tying to the trees sounds dangerous too me. :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

why in ****s name would you build the roof first. :blink:
asking a question like that makes me wonder if you are qualified to build this..


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Start with some plans and build from the bottom up usually.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Start with some plans and build from the bottom up usually.


That doesn't sound like much fun. :laughing:


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

first, figure out where your beams tie into/onto the existing house framing. Then, post layout . Then, setting posts, laying/nailing 2x4 plate on top of posts, placing Beam onto plate, laying top plate onto beam and finally framing roof onto top plate. 

This is pretty much the steps I take whether it is an a ^ frame or shed roof, the only difference is where the gable walls are and how it ties into the house, Step 1.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Start with some plans.


Plans what is that:blink: We're free styling here:whistling


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Plans what is that:blink: We're free styling here:whistling


I call it "new wave" construction methods... it's the new era :laughing:


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Roof first? Interesting, let me know how that works out.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

This post hurts my head.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I am assuming he is talking a post and beam support for the roof...and framing the screened walls in between....in that scenario I see no reason not to frame the roof first.


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> I am assuming he is talking a post and beam support for the roof...and framing the screened walls in between....in that scenario I see no reason not to frame the roof first.


Bingo, get it dried in, screen later...


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

This is my first screen porch. Haven't done much framing, if you haven't guessed by now.
I didn't phrase the question the way I should have but still deserve some of the rolling eyes.

Thanks for the input. Will post pictures along the way.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the pictures.... I will be building a screened porch later in the spring, working on a plan right now..


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Southern, good luck with the build; seriously. There's tons of info available on the Internet, You Tube and books just to name a few.

My brother enclosed his porch with screens a few years ago. He purchased a kit. He framed the opening the installed the kit which held the screens in place. It was a nice little set-up.

Again, good luck.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

southernyankee said:


> This is my first screen porch. Haven't done much framing, if you haven't guessed by now.
> I didn't phrase the question the way I should have but still deserve some of the rolling eyes.
> 
> Thanks for the input. Will post pictures along the way.



Still planning on the roof first?

We love pictures!!!!


----------



## Yankee Framer (Feb 20, 2012)

Framer53 said:


> Still planning on the roof first?
> 
> We love pictures!!!!



Oh yes, especially naked.....framing pics. :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yankee Framer said:


> Oh yes, especially naked.....framing pics. :clap:


:noull your pants back up:no: No we don't want to see naked framing pics:no: Unless someone has an all ladies crew:shifty:


----------



## Yankee Framer (Feb 20, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :noull your pants back up:no: No we don't want to see naked framing pics:no: Unless someone has an all ladies crew:shifty:


:laughing: I wanna see the framing naked...not the framer!!! :thumbsup:


----------

